# Just for fun.....



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Well with the snow season apparently finally over for most of us, and our machines tucked away for their long summer hibernation period, many of us view this as the time to hunt for bargains in need of repair on Craigslist. 

The psychology of some sellers on C/L and other sites is quite interesting. On the one hand, if the machine is not completely operational, they know they have to sell it to someone who knows what they're doing.

And yet, especially when they have a really old piece of junk to offer, and they want to try to sell it for way more than it's worth, so many of them use the same canned phrases, that ironically, the very type of buyer they are seeking, is never going to fall for. 

I started a list of the typical "spin" that sellers use all the time, whether it be snowblowers, mowers, or other power equipment, along with what thoughts immediately run through my mind when I read them (highlighted in red). :devil:

*If you have any favorites you've come across, please add to this list, I'd love to see them.*

For example:

_"they don't build them like this anymore...."_

True, and that might have had something to do with why that company went bankrupt. Additionally, no one can rebuild them now, even if they wanted to, because there are no parts available for that old relic anywhere.

_"ran great before I stored it outside in the elements four years ago"....._
Oh....well why didn't you say so? Did you remember to leave the gas in it too? Should fire right up then.

_"a little rust here and there...."_
Yeah, but I notice that it's only on the parts that are still there, and not on any of the ones that obviously have completely rotted away, and conspicuous by their absence.

_"an easy fix for someone who is handy"....._
Assuming that implies that you're not one of those "handy" persons, what causes you to conclude it'll be easy?

_"Won't start now, but probably just needs a tuneup"......_
Maybe...or maybe the engine is just seized, or a connecting rod is just snapped, or the valves are just shot, or the carb is just a mass of solid gum, or the rings are just gone, or the cylinder is just scored....or that it just might have more than one of these and a long list of other problems. But yeah, probably just needs a new $3 spark plug, and it'll fire right up..

_"It's a two cycle, but it only runs with starting fluid"...._
Yup. And depending on how many times you've tried to prove that, you've virtually guaranteed that starting fluid is all it will ever run on from now on.

_"No electric start, but starts right up and runs great! The only repair needed is the starter rope"...._
Wait.....What?

_"Price is not negotiable..."_
Coincidentally, the machine is probably not buy-able....lol.

.
.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

"I have several other people interested in buying" ( listed 28 days ago )

"I know I can get my asking price " ( says he on june 10th ......ya .maybe during a blizzard )

"the pictures really do not do this machine justice " ( well, why don't you take better pictures then )

" it's practically new, never used much '( says he on a Honda HS828 built in the 90's)


much more but laughing too much !!!!!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I saw one not too long ago ... "built when machines were made to run forever. Won't start." I still chuckle over that one.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Electrical problem , likely just a fuse.

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

on the flip side it is nice to get a great deal when all the machine needs is a carb clean out.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

LOL......:smiley-whacky017:. Thank you gentlemen, those are exactly the kind of additions I was looking for. I particularly like the one about the "pictures not doing the machine justice".

With regards to pictures, it's amazing to me that so many neglect to take a single picture at an angle that at least lets you see the hp/bucket width decal, so you have some idea of what machine it is, because as we all know, there has to be some kind of prohibition towards including the actual model number in the description!

I also love the ones that post pictures that are too small to see anything, and then when you click on them to enlarge them, they are still the same size. :nerd: :question:

The other type of ad that is suspect, is where the seller takes pictures from every angle imaginable, with the exception of one that lets you see inside the auger bucket, hoping that when you come to see the machine, you won't notice the damage from the cinder block he ran over, at the end of his driveway.

The "fuse" excuse was a new one on me. I have been all through my old Noma 9/27 during a restoration 2 years ago, and I'll be darned if I can find a fuse anywhere, except for the one I put in for the LED spotlights, lol.
.
.
.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i like the ads that don't mention certain things.

parts that are baling wired and duck taped that you can't see in the blurry pics , hardware bolts instead of shears , inventive wiring , scraper blades WELDED to the bucket!!! and it seems some people ( majority ) never know when the last time it was serviced , or they'll say " right before the winter " . you see a tag on the machine or they produce the last receipt to prove such and such parts were replaced and it's dated 5 years ago.

of course , I have learned the hard way not to take ANYTHING people say as the truth. I inspect that sucker very closely and the maybe rub people the wrong way by offering a very low price after I point out all the flaws. Sometimes they take it if they really want to sell.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

My favorite ones are the "Just purchased and only used a few times, Brand new. And it's a model that hasn't been made in 10 yrs with a Tecumseh engine. (They went out in 2008)


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

what i usually see is , " hasnt been used for a few years, but worked the last time i used it ". 

of course it worked the last time it was used...or it couldnt have been used !


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

It's a bit off topic, but it is one of my favorite Craigslist ad phrases on cell phones. " Mint condition except for the broken screen."


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

nwcove said:


> what i usually see is , " hasn't been used for a few years, but worked the last time i used it ".
> 
> of course it worked the last time it was used...or it couldn't have been used !


:grin: Yeah, that really is one of the more common ones that I completely forgot to list...... Thanks!

It's sort of like when people used to say:
_"Did you ever notice when you're looking for something, it's always in the LAST place you thought to look"?_

Well....of course it's the last place. If you already found it, then why would you keep looking in additional places? 

.
.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

My best one wasn't an ad but rather a phone call. I'd sold a 5hp 22" blower to a guy, rope start only so I sold it to him cheap though I'd rebuilt it fully.


Next year I get a call from him wanting to sell it back, said he couldn't get it started. I was willing to buy it back for a fair price and went to see it. Imagine my surprise when I got there and here was the handlebar having been rolled over the engine then 'straightened' out and a bunch of angle iron hung on it to put them in a semi-usable condition. I told him had it been in the condition I sold it to him, I would have been close to what I sold it for but as it stood only 25% at most with his damage. His wife wanted it out so he took the offer. Seems one of them (I suspect it was her) ran into it with their SUV.


I had to find another parts machine to get the parts to put it back on the list. Funny thing, bad shoulders that I have, I could rope start it.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

One that I neglected to mention earlier, because I was reluctant to bring up the subject, which might be taboo on this board....but what heck: _*Electric Snowblowers*._ 

Not to be too harsh on these machines, as I think they probably have a limited use for things like clearing off a deck or very small walkways, but even for those situations I'd still prefer a small single stage. The idea of keeping track of the cord in the snow, the problems of voltage drops for long runs, and the general lack of power, make these machines pretty unattractive to me.

All that aside, have you noticed how many of these that are practically new, are being offered at 50 bucks or so? 

The typical ad is something like:

_"'Snowjob' electric snowblower. Just plug it in and you know it will always start right up!"_
(True, but some of us want to do more than just make noise. We'd like to actually throw some snow). :devil:

Practically new!
(Hmmm. That's a coincidence. Just like all the others I've seen...).:icon-rolleyes:

_"Barely used" only one season...._
(Probably because you found it "barely useful"....) :icon-thumbsdown:

Haven't seen very many of the kind that are cordless, and run on a battery pack, but I know if I had one to get rid of, I'd be too embarrassed to try and sell it, because then I'd have to admit that I actually bought one in the first place.... lol :icon-embarrassed:

.
.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

As far as the electrics go, I find them very useful for 2-3 inch snows, quick removal scenarios, times when I don't want a lot of noise, or end up smelling like fuel and exhaust.

I tend to laugh when I see some clown running a 2-stage with 2 inches of snow and it takes half an hour to do a short driveway and snow is barely rolling out the chute due to a lack of supply. 

I have a Toro power shovel I picked up for $10. Use it 5-6 times a year. Works Great!!


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Gibbs'

Thanks for that....:icon-cheers:

I have to agree with regards to those 2 inch snowfalls. We get a bunch of those here in southern New England. In those instances, a large two-stage is not only overkill, but it's extremely cumbersome and time consuming by comparison, especially when you have a big surface area to clean. And as you say, with the insufficient volume, most of 'em don't throw worth spit under those conditions.

That's why, sort of on a whim, I picked up a single stage Toro on C/L for $50 and fixed it up a couple of years ago. Had no previous experience with this type of machine, and wasn't expecting much of it. But for those types of snowfalls, you can move very quickly, (practically jog, if you're so inclined...:grin, with the added advantage of cleaning pretty much right down to the pavement. I have a driveway that's about 180 feet long, and a 4000 sq. Ft. parking lot in the back of my house and a couple of walkways. It's too much to be messing with an extension cord for me though. Sometimes in those instances, I'll even just run around with a wide pusher scoop and plow the snow to the sides, especially if I know the Sun is going to be out later to melt off any residual snow left behind.

I don't think there's one machine that handles every snow event for every location equally well, and why I think it's best to have a few different size/type machines in your arsenal, for the same reason that you don't just have one size of screwdriver.

Besides, all of that makes for a dandy excuse in trying to convince "the Mrs." as to why I need that additional machine-- though by now, I may be limited as to how many more times I can use that method of persuasion...:devil:

There just always seem to be a lot of the electrics out there for _real cheap_, and at least according to the pictures, look practically new. Do you suppose that this is the result of many people, who might be intimidated by maintaining gas powered equipment, perhaps buy them as a "first" snowblower, then quickly realizing that they aren't going to be able to go into battle with it in a 16 inch Nor'easter or Mid-West blizzard?

.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

My two favorites are, and they don't always apply to snowblowers, or CL, are...
I'm selling something for a huge amount of money, only give a brief description, and one really bad pic or a pic from the company website. 

My other favorite is the guy who spent thousands on a brand new shiny orange snowblower only used it twice last winter and now they're selling if for about half what they paid.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

topher5150 said:


> My two favorites are, and they don't always apply to snowblowers, or CL, are...
> I'm selling something for a huge amount of money, only give a brief description, and one really bad pic or a pic from the company website.
> 
> My other favorite is the guy who spent thousands on a brand new shiny orange snowblower only used it twice last winter and now they're selling if for about half what they paid.



On your first point, that's the kind of thing I was getting at, in my original post, i.e. sometimes the psychology of sellers can be fascinating. Obviously, no one is going to buy what you're selling without seeing it, so what's the point of the cryptic post, and thumbnail size picture? As _*Orangputeh*_ mentioned earlier in this thread, if you really want to sell something, how about supplying some pictures that are actually useful? What's the point of trying to lure someone into driving for an hour and fifteen minutes to East Overshoe, only to find out that the item you're selling doesn't live up to the description you gave? You're then just wasting people's time, ---and your own for that matter. :smiley-confused013:



On that second point, I guess it's like the old saying: "If something looks too good to be true, then it probably is not true". Sure, there are those occasional exceptions, but if you follow that philosophy I think you'll be right a bunch more times than you are wrong...:wink2:


.
.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

This one posted locally made me chuckle...










Montgomery Ward 2-wheel drive snowplow. Tecumseh engine electric start, steel tire chains, 2 forward speeds, reverse and neutral.
Low mileage, always garaged except when plowing driveway. Convertible model, air cooled. Pushes 6 inches of wet snow with no problem. Great mother's day present. You can have your wife plowing the driveway while you sit in your heated easy chair drinking beer and watching football. If you don't like your next door neighbor have your wife plow all the snow into their driveway apron.
This plow is a great conversation piece and a chick magnet. Many hot women gave me their phone numbers when they found out that I owned the plow free and clear. That has nothing to do with the homeless shelter across the street. My dog loves this plow and pees on it all the time. I washed it all off though. I am a germophobe. Please hurry and buy this for your wife before you find it in your neighbors garage and his wife plows snow into your apron.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Ha....thanks for posting that one Russkat. That guy sounds like a real character.....


Don't want to appear too naive....but is that machine for real or just a spoof? 

I have never seen anything like that around here. Not that I want one, or anything like that--- but just curious.

And in spite of the claims of the seller, _at my age_, I am rather resigned to the fact that my days of being a "chick-magnet" are long over, unless you count the 75 to 85 year old women who hit on me whenever I visit my Mom in her assisted living facility-- all of which is something I would happily do without! mg:



.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

SayItAintSnow said:


> Ha....thanks for posting that one Russkat. That guy sounds like a real character.....
> 
> 
> Don't want to appear too naive....but is that machine for real or just a spoof?
> ...


It's for real... whoever fabricated it simply removed the bucket section, welded on some angle iron and the blade.
2 problems with the design, the tractor portion just does not weigh enough for decent traction and the angle of the blade is fixed.
A gravely tractor without attachments weighs 425 lbs, this thing is probably 100 lbs or less.

Here are a few more pics...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

He also built it out the wimpiest snowblower possible! a 420, 4hp and originally had a 20" bucket.
I doubt it can plow more than 6" of snow..if that.

Scot


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Now here is what he should have fabricated...










An older Gravely with a v plow... works pretty good


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

There's a guy in my town that sells used Hondas. Every one of them is LIKE NEW and BARELY USED for about half off new. 

I haven't gone to look at them because I know it is a WASTE of my time. But did have a guy that wanted to bring one to me that he bought from this guy because it won't start or runs rough. He bought it in March in the middle of a snowstorm and was complaining that the guy wouldn't budge on price ( duh, middle of storm )

He thought the guy ripped him off . 

I don't get it . did the guy put a gun to his head?

do these people grow on trees?


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

It's almost June and I'd say at least 85% of what I see for sale are still priced as if were January.

What's most frustrating are the 40+ year old blowers that are priced at $350-$500.
I try to be polite and tell them I'm interested and I'd like to make them an offer, but they normally say "I see other similar snowblowers priced at 700-1,200 dollars and mine is priced well below that".
I guess to them, a Honda HSS1332 and a 40yo Deere 1032 are the same, both 32" blowers.

The best deals I see are from people who are moving during the summer and still have not sold the blower.
Sellers tend to be open to all kinds of offers before moving to Phoenix in 3 days.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

russkat said:


> It's for real... whoever fabricated it simply removed the bucket section, welded on some angle iron and the blade.
> 2 problems with the design, the tractor portion just does not weigh enough for decent traction and the angle of the blade is fixed.
> A gravely tractor without attachments weighs 425 lbs, this thing is probably 100 lbs or less.



Yeah....it would seem that a design like this would have the limitations of only being able to plow very minimal snowfalls, especially for wet snow that would compress in front of the plow increasing the load as you go. It would take a lot of horsepower to overcome that, and really good traction.


As an aside, speaking of horsepower, that one picture of the young lady's arm, makes her appear to be very fit. It could be very embarrassing to challenge her to an arm wrestling match......:devil:
.
.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> He also built it out the wimpiest snowblower possible! a 420, 4hp and originally had a 20" bucket.
> I doubt it can plow more than 6" of snow..if that.
> 
> Scot



Scot,


Not only that, but look the wimpy welds on the end of the angle iron! :surprise: 

This is why I don't do any of my own welding, since I have not had much practice, and I don't want to end up with something that looks like that! :grin:

.
.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> There's a guy in my town that sells used Hondas. Every one of them is LIKE NEW and BARELY USED for about half off new.
> 
> I haven't gone to look at them because I know it is a WASTE of my time. But did have a guy that wanted to bring one to me that he bought from this guy because it won't start or runs rough. He bought it in March in the middle of a snowstorm and was complaining that the guy wouldn't budge on price ( duh, middle of storm )
> 
> ...



I've seen some ads where they advertise "like new", with (as you mentioned in an earlier post), small grainy pictures that "do not do the machine justice". In one case,the "justice thing" turned out to be true. The only reason the for the claim of "like new" was because the guy did a really horrible job re-painting the machine. When I went out to see it, I took one look and asked him about the paint job. He said he did it prevent rust. I suggested to him that next time he shouldn't use a mop.......:devil:
.
.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

russkat said:


> It's almost June and I'd say at least 85% of what I see for sale are still priced as if were January.



I know exactly what you mean. Where I am, I am seeing a lot of the same way overpriced machines or just plain junk that have been on Craigslist for months--even *before* the start of last Winter. These folks should get a clue: If they couldn't sell any of these in the run-up to the biggest snowstorms we had around here this past winter, then it's highly unlikely that anyone is going to buy them now.


One more amusing seller quote we can add to the list in this thread, that I am seeing recently, is:


*"Special reduced price for the off-season"*

Translation: _ "I've been trying to sell a machine that's barely worth $200 for $450 for the better part of a year, but just to show you what a sport I am, I'm knocking 50 bucks of the price for the off-season."_

_._
_._


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

had a seller ask 1500 for a blower ( a low hr Honda ). they told me they were moving at end of month. called them 2 weeks later and they were asking 800. so waited until a couple days before the moving truck showed up and got it for 300. 

they were actually nice people. helped them a little loading up a truck for a dump run. they gave me for free a wheelbarrow, garden tools, building supplies and about a half cord of firewood. took 2 trips with my truck to take all the stuff they gave me and the blower was almost new.

just business.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> had a seller ask 1500 for a blower ( a low hr Honda ). they told me they were moving at end of month. called them 2 weeks later and they were asking 800. so waited until a couple days before the moving truck showed up and got it for 300.


BINGO !!!

Funny story... 
A few years ago, I was bidding on a Gravely 16hp garden tractor at a local auction.
The PTO was stuck in the on position (disengaging the PTO via the engage/disengage lever did nothing), A common problem if left engaged for an extended period, so I placed my max bid ($1,000) and it sold for 10 dollars more.
I see it on Craigslist a few days later for $2,200, then 2 weeks later the price dropped to $1,800, then $1,400, then $1,200, then the ad changed to "moving, must be gone by Sunday... $1,000".

Since I already knew about the stuck PTO, I would use that as a negotiating factor as well as the sellers urgency to sell it within 24hrs.
I ended up getting it for $700 with no tax or buyers premium that I would have paid if bought from the auction house.
I fixed the stuck PTO, it just needed a solid whack with a small sledge and then some lubrication.
Did the seller mention the stuck PTO, nope ! Did he know about it? I'm sure he did since the blades on the mower deck started spinning as soon as the engine started.
Used it couple years until I needed a front end loader and then sold it in 2 days for $1,200


----------

